

Building a Better Messaging System with Bitcoin - bcolb
https://www.backed.io/posts/post/68

======
scottcanoni
I see a lot of potential in a system such as this. Let's build it.

Would choosing an alternative crypto currency other than Bitcoin help with
some of the recognized issues?

~~~
bcolb
I'm honestly not as well versed in what the latest alternative
cryptocurrencies are as I used to be. However, I don't know of any that have
solved the problem of blockchain bloat due to increased microtransactions.

I still think Bitcoin would be the best choice at the moment. It has a
developer community that is actively working on solutions to the problems that
keep it from being better suited to large numbers of microtransactions.

